

Globe & Mail celebrity photo caption writer FTMFW - wmat
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/arts/celebrity-photos/celebrity-photos-of-the-week-oct-12/article2197635/

======
wmat
Not your average HN fare, but I just can't stop reading the captions to these
celebrity photos. Absolutely hilarious!!

